# Sordino strings on StaffPad



## gussunkri (Dec 28, 2021)

Hi!

I have Spitfire Symphonic strings for true sordino strings. They sound lovely. However, they do not have sordino legato (as far as I can tell). SCS for Kontakt has true legato for both sordino and flautando. Are these implemented for StaffPad as well?


----------



## gussunkri (Dec 28, 2021)

I am answering myself. Based on the articulation lists so helpfully posted on this forum, I would say that no con sordino legatos are available in StaffPad SCS.


----------

